# Intralipids when can I go for it



## KITTY1231 (Sep 5, 2008)

I am about to start a cycle with ivf Olomouc in the czech republic they have suggest getting intralipids done 7 days before I do transfer where can I get these Done in northern ireland


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi Hibernian health do them https://hibernianhealth.com/


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Sorry they are Southern Ireland. But my clinic gave me the prescription for them and then you just need to find a nurse to administer. You could ask your GP. I didn’t have them done personal choice but it’s just a drip so not a huge procedure.


----------

